# Interesting dating scenario. Thoughts?



## Newton Savage

So, here is something I have never heard of. My fiance's sister went on a date the other day in the Cambridge area and she said that the guy she went on a date with was a cop. She said that he showed up in a "all black outfit" and saying that he was a full time SWAT team member. He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.

Can someone shed some light on this? Is this for real or is this some whacker playing cop trying to get into some chicks pants?


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> So, here is something I have never heard of. My fiance's sister went on a date the other day in the Cambridge area and she said that the guy she went on a date with was a cop. She said that he showed up in a "all black outfit" and saying that he was a full time SWAT team member. He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this? Is this for real or is this some whacker playing cop trying to get into some chicks pants?


Secret Agent Man, Secret Agent Man, 
He will take away your virginity, 
And you'll never know his name...

Do you even have to ask if that's for real?


----------



## Newton Savage

263FPD said:


> Secret Agent Man, Secret Agent Man,
> He will take away your virginity,
> And you'll never know his name...
> 
> Do you even have to ask if that's for real?


She believes he is 100% legit.............


----------



## LGriffin

Totally legit, especially if she met him on Craigslist.


----------



## Goose

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_5/14...onths_Pregnant_With_Another_Man_s_Child_.html


----------



## Hush

Dorner relative?


----------



## Goose

Newton Savage said:


> She said that he showed up in a "all black outfit" and saying that he was a full time SWAT team member. He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.


Secret things, huh? Like pretending he's a cop?


----------



## Newton Savage

I keep trying to tell them it's fake, but no one is believing me. So I decided to make this post to prove my point with a point of view/reaction from the law enforcement community.


----------



## GARDA

Newton Savage said:


> So, here is something I have never heard of. My fiance's sister went on a date the other day in the Cambridge area and she said that the guy she went on a date with was a cop. She said that he showed up in a "all black outfit" and saying that he was a full time SWAT team member. He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this? Is this for real or is this some whacker playing cop trying to get into some chicks pants?


Okay, I'll say it. 
I've noticed a trend here:

A majority of *Newton Savage*'s posts seem to
contain a certain cereal box prize...


----------



## Guest

There is only one full.time SWAT team.in the state and they don't wear black. 

He is F O S. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Note: and the guys on.it would never act that way. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin

So you posted this thread to knock some sense into her? I doubt she'll listen since she thinks "undercover SWAT" guys are flocking to Cambridge to "act stupidly" on blind dates. Pray she doesn't end up in a ditch after Mr. Dress Up does "secret things" to her.

This guy was somebody too:
http://www.masscops.com/threads/oh-nooooo.111901/


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> She believes he is 100% legit.............





LGriffin said:


> Totally legit, especially if she met him on Craigslist.


----------



## 263FPD

mtc said:


> What's his name?
> 
> What does Google tell you about him?


He couldn't tell her his name.. It's super secret because he is under cover.


----------



## Hush

One of my FAVORITE commercials!
Uhhh....Bon jour?


----------



## LGriffin

263FPD said:


> He couldn't tell her his name.. It's super secret because he is under cover.


UC SWAT!!! ROFL


----------



## 263FPD

I bet she loved his ride though


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> _*UC SWAT*_!!! ROFL


Almost. he is a TWAT I. C.


----------



## 263FPD

I think that this thread should be merged with the sexual assault training thread. 


Your fiance's sister is really that gullible?


----------



## LGriffin

Can you find out if TWAT PD is hiring? I've always wanted to be UC SWAT. 
I believe that I meet the requirements because I too have seen many Bond and Bourne movies and I wear a lot of black clothing in accordance with MWL (Mass. Wacker Law).


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> Can you find out if TWAT PD is hiring? I've always wanted to be UC SWAT.
> I believe that I meet the requirements because I too have seen many Bond and Bourne movies and I wear a lot of black clothing in accordance with MWL (Mass. Wacker Law).


I think only beautiful people can be Under Cover SWAT at the TWAT PD


----------



## Guest

Newton Savage said:


> He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.


Whenever someone says that, whether they're pretending to be police, military, or CIA, they're absolutely, positively, 100%, full of shit.

If these whackers knew how much this job sucks, they'd start pretending to be thoracic surgeons, or something that's actually glamorous.


----------



## 263FPD




----------



## Newton Savage

Thank you guys. I'm hoping that I will get a chance to meet him at a family function and I will grab his reg # and pass it along..

I will also show her your responses too.


----------



## Harley387

Newton Savage said:


> She believes he is 100% legit.............


Is she hot? Cuz I have a badge, BDU's and my boots are super shiney!


----------



## Newton Savage

Harley387 said:


> Is she hot? Cuz I have a badge, BDU's and my boots are super shiney!


Since I will be showing this to her, I will keep that opinion to myself!


----------



## Tuna

Harley387 said:


> Is she hot? Cuz I have a badge, BDU's and my boots are super shiney!


Ya, how about a picture of her. That way we can judge if she's hot enough to go out with a wacker.


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> Since I will be showing this to her, I will keep that opinion to myself!


Before you show her this thread, I would delete this particular post, or else she will think that you DON'T think she is HOT.


----------



## 263FPD

Then again, if she is so gullible as to believe that DoucheBag Impersonator, She may miss that post altogether.


----------



## Nightstalker

GMass said:


> There is only one full.time SWAT team.in the state and they don't wear black.
> 
> He is F O S.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Middlesex County Sheriff SWAT? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LGriffin

Nightstalker said:


> Middlesex County Sheriff SWAT?


At best, he's a brown shirted clam baking parade wacker.

I've got some beautiful friends on a legitimate tac team. They all look like Under Armour mannequins and you get the distinct feeling that they've already self-actualized when you're in their presence. It's really gonna take em' down a notch when I ask them why they're not full- time undercover SWAT.


----------



## Guest

Oh, what dating website did they meet on? I need to find myself a few gullible women to help pass by the rest of this snowy winter. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Whats the over/under as to how many on the BOP Romeocop has and the side bet of how many 209A orders against him?


----------



## 263FPD

corsair said:


> Whats the over/under as to how many on the BOP Romeocop has and the side bet of how many 209A orders against him?


I am guessing there is a shit load of B & E Above The Knee attempts on that BOP as well.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

You all are haters.

A little bit of Sex Panther on some black BDU's, complete with Rambo headband and a little left over "washed-off" camo paint under the eyes... All the rage in the dating scene right now.


----------



## 263FPD

LECSniper said:


> Buck Savage, you are a stone's throw from being thrown out of here. Sprite Zero has a higher Nutritional Value than you. If you don't have anything to add to the site, please go hide in the Word Asphyxiation Thread with the rest of the high post count do nothings.


Not before he posts photos of his future SIL


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> Before you show her this thread, I would delete this particular post, or else she will think that you DON'T think she is HOT.


He's fucked - you already quoted it.


----------



## Goose

Nightstalker said:


> Middlesex County Sheriff SWAT?


I was actually thinking that earlier but didn't want it to turn into a shit-slinging contest.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Maybe he's a Ninja?


----------



## csauce777

Newton Savage said:


> She believes he is 100% legit.............


= she totally gave it up.


----------



## Killjoy

Was it this guy?


----------



## DNorth

Delta784 said:


> Whenever someone says that, whether they're pretending to be police, military, or CIA, they're absolutely, positively, 100%, full of shit.


Actually, some of the worst offenders I've seen ARE the legit guys with no SA who take things overboard.Though I must admit, almost never during my years on a municipal level. At the federal level, you can be sure there is at least one in every class.

Had a guy show up head to toe in his Multicam, complete with full gear bag that he brought to his seat...for a class on a purely academic topic where the extent of the activity was picking up a pen and taking notes. The rest of us were "office business casual".

Numerous times on meal breaks I've seen/heard people I was in class with asking for discounts, flaunting their creds, loudly commenting when the hot waitresses were nearby, etc.

Then there's the people who ignore the memos instructing attendees to have at least one "business" suit, and show up with their dress uniform on, whining that their office never wears civilian attire when they can wear dress. I have the photos to prove it...sadly, on the wall of my office for all to ponder!


----------



## Guest

DNorth said:


> Actually, some of the worst offenders I've seen ARE the legit guys with no SA who take things overboard.Though I must admit, almost never during my years on a municipal level. At the federal level, you can be sure there is at least one in every class.
> 
> Had a guy show up head to toe in his Multicam, complete with full gear bag that he brought to his seat...for a class on a purely academic topic where the extent of the activity was picking up a pen and taking notes. The rest of us were "office business casual".
> 
> Numerous times on meal breaks I've seen/heard people I was in class with asking for discounts, flaunting their creds, loudly commenting when the hot waitresses were nearby, etc.
> 
> Then there's the people who ignore the memos instructing attendees to have at least one "business" suit, and show up with their dress uniform on, whining that their office never wears civilian attire when they can wear dress. I have the photos to prove it...sadly, on the wall of my office for all to ponder!


So much of that is gibberish to me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harley387

Soooo, Vietboy is finally gettin' some action?


----------



## Johnny Law

I can't wash this thread's gheyness off of me


----------



## pahapoika

as long as he's not some weird looking guy with no ears claiming to be from the Sheriff's department she should be good to go !


----------



## 263FPD

Hank Moody said:


>


LMFAO. Amazing what you can find in line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Hank Moody said:


> And ONline too.


Damn the little phone keyboard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> Is this for real or is this some whacker playing cop trying to get into some chicks pants?


Hey, it just came to me...

I have a real badge, a real gun, and sometimes I do secret things. I can back up all my stories, which are in fact real. Is that all that it would take to get in to her pants? SSSSSHHHHHHHEEEEEEEIIIIIIIITTTTTTT, Hook the brother up!!!!!


----------



## Irishpride

Is this guy the same guy from Brockton who just got arrested in RI, sounds like it could be.


----------



## Goose

Irishpride said:


> Is this guy the same guy from Brockton who just got arrested in RI, sounds like it could be.


He's so secret squirrel that he works for two Sheriffs Departments and has two badges...one of which is a shield rather than a star.


----------



## Guest

Is this the same guy that "lit me up" at 6 fucking AM in TWO DIFFERENT STATES in an Acura with blue HIDs?


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> Is this the same guy that "lit me up" at 6 fucking AM in TWO DIFFERENT STATES in an Acura with blue HIDs?


I want that to happen to me.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> I want that to happen to me.


I was hung over, had no loaded firearm (unloaded in trunk, heading to shooting competition), and he was just trying to blue light his way to 110+mph, not pull me over. He had a lengthy convo with a Trooper after my call to the local barracks and the following traffic stop.

I really want to get stopped by some cranker. OOhhhh do I ever.


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> I really want to get stopped by some cranker. OOhhhh do I ever.


It happened to one of our guys who is now retired. He asked the whacker for a better look at his "badge" (which was flashed for a nanosecond), and when the whacker asked why, our guy displayed his own, and asked if it looked like his.

Whacker took off, our guy followed and called 911 on his cell. MSP stopped whacker on 93N and he was carrying a loaded 9mm with no LTC.

Not all whackers are pathetically harmless.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Sounds like Fakecop got a date, nice job bro.


----------



## Code 3

BxDetSgt said:


> Sounds like Fakecop got a date, nice job bro.


LMAO WIN.


----------



## Code 3

Delta784 said:


> It happened to one of our guys who is now retired. He asked the whacker for a better look at his "badge" (which was flashed for a nanosecond), and when the whacker asked why, our guy displayed his own, and asked if it looked like his.
> 
> Whacker took off, our guy followed and called 911 on his cell. MSP stopped whacker on 93N and he was carrying a loaded 9mm with no LTC.
> 
> Not all whackers are pathetically harmless.


This is classic! "Asked if it looked like his" that's awesome.


----------



## Code 3

Newton it was me man. I was on the date. Simon Mall badge gets me Vag.


----------



## Newton Savage

Code 3 said:


> Newton it was me man. I was on the date. Simon Mall badge gets me Vag.


Haha! Was she at least good?


----------



## Code 3

Newton Savage said:


> Haha! Was she at least good?


So good even the neighbors needed a cigarette after we were done. Such a hoover I'm still pulling sheets out my ass.


----------



## Guest

Code 3 said:


> Such a hoover I'm still pulling sheets out my ass.


Hahaha. That OS awesome

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deuce

OK.. As my Nana used to say: I'm a lil pie eyed, so I kinda lost track here.... Is savage posting naked pics of this chick or what???

This thread sux otherwise.....


----------



## SinePari

LGriffin said:


> I too have seen many Bond and Bourne movies and I wear a lot of black clothing in accordance with MWL (Mass. Wacker Law).


PM those pics to me, and me only.



GMass said:


> Is this the same guy that "lit me up" at 6 fucking AM in TWO DIFFERENT STATES in an Acura with blue HIDs?


http://www.masscops.com/threads/lexus-300-pi.104407/


----------



## Onlydreamin

Newton Savage said:


> So, here is something I have never heard of. My fiance's sister went on a date the other day in the Cambridge area and she said that the guy she went on a date with was a cop. She said that he showed up in a "all black outfit" and saying that he was a full time SWAT team member. He said that his gun was "concealed" because he was undercover and that he does "secret things" that he cannot discuss with her.
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this? Is this for real or is this some whacker playing cop trying to get into some chicks pants?


 The man is in fantasy land but then that is a lot of womens' fantasy too. Long story short - I left London some years ago and met an 'officer' of Boston - he 'walked the walk' shall we say for the few days we were together but now years down the line I thought I'd check him out see what he was doing now - hmmm 5 years! Groomed young male on the internet and got caught - hmm he seemed such a nice guy too! They say life is stranger than fiction dont they. There is still something about a cop though (sigh) lol


----------



## 263FPD

Onlydreamin said:


> The man is in fantasy land but then that is a lot of womens' fantasy too. Long story short - I left London some years ago and met an 'officer' of Boston - he 'walked the walk' shall we say for the few days we were together but now years down the line I thought I'd check him out see what he was doing now - hmmm 5 years! Groomed young male on the internet and got caught - hmm he seemed such a nice guy too! They say life is stranger than fiction dont they. There is still something about a cop though (sigh) lol


Twat did you say???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286

What just happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

This is a young mans' game fer sure!!!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Girl3000 part 2?


----------



## LGriffin

Onlydreamin said:


> There is still something about a cop though (sigh) lol


I don't understand. Would you please expound upon that thought?


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> I don't understand. Would you please expound upon that thought?


Apparently, the Boston cop did a few days worth of "Ex-Pounding". Than supposedly, he Pounded a young lad.

OnlyDreamin should stick to the Brittish Bobbies. They are much closer to Whitley Bay home, and from what I hear, way more profficient with the truncheon.


----------



## Newton Savage

Update....

He's a Boston Special that was fired....

They are no longer seeing each other.


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> Update....
> 
> He's a Boston Special that was fired....
> 
> They are no longer seeing each other.


Yes but...

Did his story work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

Was he fired for conducting an UC SWAT mission? Hahaha


----------



## Newton Savage

263FPD said:


> Yes but...
> 
> Did his story work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well..........She dodges the question................

But I do believe it worked. He got the prize...


----------



## Newton Savage

mtc said:


> I sure hope your future sister in law was dropped a few times as an infant, and this level of gullible stupidity isn't heredetary.
> 
> I fear for your future children.


Ugh, the sad thing is she is less than 6 months away from her PhD....

A very educated girl with absolutely no common sense to speak of.


----------



## Guest

Newton Savage said:


> Ugh, the sad thing is she is less than 6 months away from her PhD....
> 
> A very educated girl with absolutely no common sense to speak of.


Take it from someone with 2 Master's degrees and who is working on a doctorate.....common sense and intelligence are absolutely mutually exclusive.

I've had some Ph.D. professors who I wouldn't trust with sharp scissors.


----------



## 263FPD

Newton Savage said:


> Well..........She dodges the question................
> 
> But I do believe it worked. He got the prize...


Like I said, my badge and stories are real. Does she have any prizes left?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

